# flat rock rocking...



## bigbite (Mar 16, 2004)

I was down at flat rock last night and boy was the fishing biting. Black flies... lost all of mines. Fish keeps breaking my lines.. Manage to reel in a nice flathead catfish, about 10#. Heading back out there Saturday.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Kinda slow this afternoon.

I did however, come close to getting my first fly rod muskie. The fish rolled up on my line and was able to break me off above the 30# leader. 

Later on I managed a few whites on a small, white spinner and saw a nice smallie taken on a chartreuse grub.


----------



## mojo (Jul 23, 2003)

when you guys post about flat rock are you specifically talking about the park at the dam or the area in general. i went up there last summer and looked around but didn't see a whole lot of good water or access other than the little park there, and that seemed so small and shallow (the creek leading to it at least) to hold a lot of fish, or let fish in unless it was high water. i don't expect holes or anything but i think i am missing something here.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

right in the park.
i fished the park today with no luck at all throwing flys.
We tryed Haggerty Rd(Belleville Dam) with no luck also using cranks and flys.
Should have taken the boat out and did alot less walking than we did today.i'm WORE out.
We did see tons of Carp in the river.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

I may go there Saturday or Sunday (26th or 27th) for some early morning therapy.......I mean fishing. I'll be taking one of my spin rods. Any suggestions as to what to use and what's in there right now? Also, what other areas of the Huron are good to fish for what spieces?


Thanks,


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i like to use jigheads & grub bodies down there, we've gotten everything from sheaphead to smallies on that!! right below the bridge or in lower huron park!!!


----------

